# Kvm



## pjc158 (Mar 9, 2012)

Is there any thought about adding KVM support within a Jail as Joyent has done with Smartos (openSolaris) where KVM is implemented within zones?

I believe this would a great feature for cloud hosting etc.


----------



## trasz@ (Apr 1, 2012)

There is a project called BHyVe, originating from NetApp, which is a similar thing.


----------

